# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  κουραστηκα, θελω να ζησω!!!

## Katy_ed

Γεια σε ολους,

Ψάχνοντας στο internet για κάποια λύση στο πρόβλημα μου βρήκα το φόρουμ τυχαία. Και τώρα; Δεν ξέρω από που ν' αρχίσω! :sniffle:
Εχω περασει ολες τις διατροφικες διαταραχες. Καποτε ειμουν υπερβαρη. Εχασα σχεδον 50 κιλα χωρις να τρωω, πολυ περπατημα
και ενα χρονο περασα βουλιμια. Ειμουν τοσο κουτι που νομιζα οτι ο οργανισμος μου θα αντεξη γιατι ειχα πολυ λιπος. Μονο που δεν εχασα λιπος αλλα μυικη μαζα.

καποτε μου σταματησε η περιοδος μου απο τον Μάιο 2010 ? Νοέμβριο 2011. 
Να μην τα πολυλογώ, μία μέρα ζαλιστηκα, πηγα στο γιατρο και απο εκει αμεσως στο νοσοκομειο. Οι παλμοί της καρδιάς ειχαν πεσει στους 40!!!!
Εκει ξυπνησα και ειπα οτι δεν παει αλλο αυτοκαταστρεφομαι!!!!
Eπειδη δεν ημουν λιποβαρή δεν έβρισκαν την αιτια για την βραδυκαρδια. Ενω εγω τους ελεγα για την πείνα που τραβηξα. Moυ ειπαν να τρωω 1800 θερμιδες κ ολα θα πανε καλα. Ενα χρονο μετα ακομα να ερθει η περιοδος ετσι αρχισα να τρωω παραπανο. Tον Nοεμβριο 2011 μου ηρθε η περιοδος επιτελους. Χαρες μεγαλες!! Νομιζα οτι επιτελους ο οργανισμος μου επανήλθε.
Απο τοτε αρχισαν αλλα βασανα. Tαχυπαλμιες, και στον υπνο. Mετα παλι βραδυκαρδια. παλμοι μου ανεβαίνουν πεφτουν με το ετσι θελω?Καθυστέρηση περιόδου πάλι ενα μηνα!!
ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να κανω. εχω απελπιστει. ο οργανισμος μου τα εχει φτιση. η ελπιδα οτι θα γινω καποια μερα καλα εχει πεθανει!!! :sniff: Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## Magdalena

Καλησπέρα Katy και καλωσ όρισες στο φορουμ.. Να σου πω ότι αφου εχεις επίγνωση τι σου εχει συμβει αυτό ειναι πολύ θετικό.. Εχεις περασει πολλά αλλα οτι εγινε εγινε..σημασια εχει το τωρα, μην απογοητευεσαι με λίγη καλή θεληση, με καλή διατροφη θα δεις αποτελεσμα, αρχικά να απευθυνθείς σε εναν ειδικό διατροφολόγο και αν δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αυτη προσπάθησε να τρως κανονικά και να μην παραλείπεις γευματα
Οσο για την περίοδο και εγω την ειχα χασει από ανορεξία σε ήπια μορφη όμως, δηλαδη το καταλαβα σχετικά νωρίς ότι με το να χανεις βαρος δεν σου βγαινει σε καλό, πήγα σε γυναικολόγο και μου εδωσε αντσυλληπτικά.. 
όλα καλά θα πάνε αρκει να το θελεις να ξεφυγεις από όλο αυτό που πιστεψε με δεν εχει κανενα θετικό αποτελεσμα
Οτιδήποτε θελεις μπορεις να με ρωτησεις

----------


## Katy_ed

Σε ευχαριστω Magdalena. 
Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχω μερικες ερωτησεις και δεν εχω κανεναν να μιλησω για οσα με βασανιζουν. Τρωω κανονικα, το βαρος μου εχει αυξηθει...περισσοτερο με βασανιζουν τα συμπτωματα!! δεν αντεχω αλλη ταλαιπωρια.
Με πίεζαν να χάσω κιλά λογω υγειας. δεν τα κατάφερνα και ετσι σταματησα να τρωω. και τωρα που αδυνατισα ειμαι χειροτερα απο ποτε. :sniffle:
οταν ηρθε η περιοδος σου ειχες προβληματα?
προβληματα με την καρδια ειχε κανενας?αναρρώνει ο οργανισμος?εγω δεν το πιστευω αλλο.. απο το 2010 παλευω και κανω υπομονη...νιωθω οτι παω απο το κακο στο χειροτερο!!
μου κοστισε πολλα χρονια απο την ζωη μου δεν αξιζε!!!!:sniff:

----------


## mariafc

καλωσήρθες. Ποσο παρομοιες οι ιστοριες μας. Ποσα βασανα, ποσος πονος μως η ιδια επιθυμία. Ευχομαι πραγματικά μεσα απο την καρδια μου απο δω και μπρος ολα να ναι διαφορετικα για σενα. 
Εγω δεν αντιμετωπισα ταχυκαρδιας αλλά η περιοδος δε μου εχει επανελθει ακόμα. Καποτε ελεγαν οτι οταν εισαι χοντρος εισαι αρρωστος. Εγω αρρωστησα αφου αδυνατισα.

----------


## Katy_ed

Γεια σου Maria σε ευχαριστω και ευχομαι κ σενα να πανε ολα καλα!!
Πολύς πόνος ...τυψεις για την αυτοκαταστροφη!
και αφου αδυνατισα αρρωστησα...βραδυκαρδία, ταχυκαρδιες αυπνιες...απ ολα. 
θα επανέλθει η περιοδος μου μην ανησυχεις! θελει πολυ χρονο να στρώσει το ορμονικο συστημα. εύχομαι να επανελθει χωρις προβληματα κι αλλο πονο.

----------


## Eli_ed

Katy μου καλωσόρισες και επίσημα στο δικό σου τόπικ! 
Ο οργανισμός σου έχει υποστεί μεγάλο στρες και θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις αρκετά για να τον επαναφέρεις. Η τροφή μας είναι το φάρμακο μας και καλό θα είναι να συμβουλευτείς έναν ειδικό διατροφολόγο σε συνεργασία με έναν γιατρό. Λογικά ο οργανισμός σου έχει υποστεί μεταβολικό σοκ από την έλλειψη βιταμινών και θρεπτικών συστατικών. Πάντως το πιο σημαντικό αυτή τη στιγμή μιας και πλέον έχεις μπει σε μία κατάσταση επαναφοράς της υγείας σου είναι να ασκείσαι τακτικά και να κάνεις μία πολύ σωστή και υγιεινή διατροφή πλούσια σε πρωτεΐνη και θρεπτικά συστατικά ώστε να ανακτήσεις και τον χαμένο σου μυικό ιστό αλλά και για να δυναμώσει και πάλι ο οργανισμός σου. 

Ρίξε και μία ματιά εδώ 
http://www.drtsoukalas.com/tsoukalas.php
μήπως θέλεις να το ψάξεις με κάτι πιο εναλλακτικό... Η θεραπεία του μεταβολικού συνδρόμου γίνεται με ειδικές εξετάσεις όπου ο γιατρός κάνει διάγνωση σε πια θρεπτικά συστατικά έχει δυσαρπορρόφηση ο οργανισμός σου και αναλόγως σου δίνουν αγωγή με συμπληρώματα διατροφής. Αξίζει να το ρίξεις μία ματιά.

----------


## Katy_ed

γεια σου Ελι να σαι καλα :)

πιστευεις οτι επαναφέρετε ο οργανισμος ξανα η τα εχει φτυσει; 
δεν ανοιγει η σελιδα...
δυσκολα να βρω εδω που ειμαι διατροφολο και γιατρο που να μπορει να με βοηθησει...δεν με παιρνουν κ τοσο στα σοβαρα γιατι δεν ημουν πολυ αδυνατη, δεν βλεπουν ομως οτι εχασα 50 κιλα με πολυ πεινα και ενα χρονο εμετους.
η διατροφη μου πιστευω οτι ειναι υγιεινη αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αρκετη για να με χτισω ξανα.

----------


## Eli_ed

Το διόρθωσα Katy οπότε ξαναδοκίμασε :). Θα δεις πολλά ενδιαφέροντα άρθρα για την υγεία μας μέσα στο site.
Πιστεύω ότι η διατροφή και η καλή ψυχολογία είναι το νο1 για να βοηθήσεις το σώμα σου να δυναμώσει ξανά. Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν και θεραπείες με συμπληρώματα διατροφής που μπορείς να κάνεις για να μπορέσεις να βοηθήσεις τον οργανισμό σου να επανακάμψει. Κρίμα που δεν είσαι στην Αθήνα θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να το ψάξεις. Υπάρχουν επιστήμονες όπως ειδικοί διατροφολόγοι και γιατροί οι οποίοι θα διαφωνούσαν κάθετα με τους γιατρούς που έχεις μιλήσει. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να φτάσεις σε σημείο καχεξίας για να διαταράξεις την ισορροπία του οργανισμού σου. Μόνο το γεγονός ότι έχασες τόσα πολλά κιλά και μάλιστα με ανορθόδοξο τρόπο είναι ικανό να διαταράξει την ορμονική και βιοχημική ισορροπία του οργανισμού σου. Εννοείται πως μπορείς να επανέλθεις και να βελτιώσεις την υγεία σου αλλά είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να το προσπαθήσεις πολύ και μακροχρόνια. Δεν είμαι όμως ειδικός και δεν μπορώ να σου προτείνω τι είναι καλύτερο για σένα. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις από μόνη σου είναι να φροντίσεις να κάνεις μία πλήρη και υγιεινή διατροφή, να ασκείσαι (με μέτρο) και να πάρεις μία καλή πολυβιταμίνη για να ενισχύσεις το σώμα σου. Από κει και πέρα εσύ θα κρίνεις αν θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις και σε κάποιον άλλο γιατρό που θα καταλάβει τι έχει συμβεί και θα γνωρίζει ώστε να σε βοηθήσει. Υπομονή Katy μου, συνέχισε την προσπάθεια σου και έστω μέσω internet ψάξε πληροφορίες που μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν να βελτιώσεις την διατροφή σου και να χτίσεις και πάλι την υγεία σου. :)

----------


## Markos_ed

Καλημέρα Κατυ,μην απελπίζεσαι απλά χρειάζεσαι παρακολούθηση,επισκέψου εναν ενδοκρινολόγο και εξέτασε αναλυτικά τον θυρεοειδή σου και τους ηλεκτρολύτες,πολλές φορές στις μεγάλες και γρήγορες αλλαγές βάρους επηρεάζεται ο αδένας και κάνει βραδυκαρδίες και ταχυκαρδίες.Την διατροφή σου συζήτησε την με έναν ειδικό και όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## Katy_ed

Γεια σου Ελη και Μαρκο,

συγνωμη αργησα να απαντησω. ημουν χαλια ψυχολογικα και περασα ενα κρυολογημα.

συνεχίζω την προσπαθεια μου αλλα δεν βλεπω αποτελεσμα.
ενα βημα μπρος δεκα πισω. δυστυχως δεν μπορω να συμβουλευτω ειδικο, ειναι πολυ ακριβα.
τρωω απο ολα.. θα λεγα μεσογειακη διατροφη.
λαχανικα, φρουτα, καλο λαδι, ξηρους καρπους, αποξηραμενα φρουτα, οσπρια, ψωμι ολικης, μελι, γαλακτοκομικα, ψαρι, κρεας....αυτα... τι αλλο να κανω; εκτος απο υπομονη που δεν εχω :(

----------


## Eli_ed

Katy μου το σημαντικό είναι να μην χάνεις το κουράγιο σου. Ανισορροπίες που επήλθαν από ασιτία και ραγδαία απώλεια κιλών δεν επαναφέρονται σύντομα. Πρόσεξε όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται την διατροφή σου, κάνε συχνά γεύματα, πρόσεξε πολύ την ποιότητα των πρώτων υλών των τροφών σου να είναι υγιεινές και θρεπτικές και παράλληλα μην ξεχνάς να έχεις και κάποια φυσική δραστηριότητα. Από εκεί και πέρα να κάνεις συχνά εξετάσεις αιματολογικές και ενδοκρινολογικές για να βλέπεις τις τιμές σου και να κοιτάς να έχεις θετική ψυχολογία. Μην γίνεσαι ανυπόμονη! Το χειρότερο πέρασε, ότι γκρέμισες θα το ξαναχτίσεις αλλά θέλει χρόνο, υπομονή και επιμονή. Παράλληλα σου προτείνω να ψαχτείς λίγο με συμπληρώματα διατροφής και βιταμίνες. 
Εγώ έχω άλλου είδους διατροφική διαταραχή (αδηφαγική) αλλά και πάλι ο διατροφολόγος μου μου σύστησε να παίρνω εφόρου ζωής πολυβιταμίνες και κατά καιρούς παίρνω και άλλα συμπληρώματα όπως Ω λιπαρά με D3 και προβιοτικά για την καλή λειτουργία του πεπτικού μου συστήματος. Αν θέλεις να ενισχύσεις λοιπόν τον οργανισμό σου κάνε και αυτό. Απλά μην περιμένεις αποτελέσματα μέσα σε ένα μήνα. Η καλή διατροφή είναι επένδυση για την υγεία μας και τα οφέλη αυτής της επιλογής διαφαίνονται μετά από μήνες ή και μετά από χρόνια.

Πάντως είναι γεγονός και μου το έχει επιβεβαιώσει και ο διατροφολόγος μου ότι είναι καλύτερο για την υγεία του να είναι κανείς υπέρβαρος αλλά σταθερός στα κιλά του, παρά να έχει διακυμάνσεις βάρους. Οι απότομες αυξομειώσεις βάρους είναι που φέρνουν τα προβλήματα στην υγεία και όχι τα περιττά κιλά. Γι αυτό σου λέω είναι σημαντικό να σταθεροποιηθείς σε ένα φυσιολογικό βάρος και παράλληλα να προσέχεις πλέον σημαντικά την διατροφή σου. Δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις ότι έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα, αλλά μπορείς να επιλέξεις τι θα κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα ;)

----------


## Katy_ed

Ελη, εχω απελπιστει με αυτα που ακουω και μου λενε αλλες. :(
συνεχεια μου λενε οτι αυτοκατστραφηκα παρατηρουν τι τρωω, τι το θελα να αδυνατισω, τωρα παλι παχυνα κτλ. η αλλη μου λεει οτι ισως εχει σκιστει το στομαχι μου απο της τοτε υπερφαγιες κ αλα πολλα.. εχω που εχω να παλεψω με μενα να γινω καλα, ολα αυτα με ρίχνουν πισω...δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις..
παλευω εδω και 2 σχεδον χρονια και μισο χρονο με σταθερη διατροφη. απο τα 65 κιλα που ειχα τοτε εφτασα τωρα στα 75, οτι τρωω ο οργανισμος μου τα αποθηκεύει. δεν ξερω αν επανήλθαν καν μυς. 

για τις βιταμινες το ειχα σκεφτει και εγω...απλα εδω που ειμαι δεν υπαρχει ειδικος που θα μπορουσα να συμβουλευτω. ορμονες περιοδου εξετασαν μια φορα αυτο ηταν ολο, ουτε να δουν για θεμα οστεοπορωσης, τι βιταμινες μου λειπουν κτλ...
δεν ειμαι και σιγουρη ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζομαι, βασικα εγινα παλι έφηβοι και ξανα χτιζω το σωμα μου...

προσπαθω απο δω και περα να γινω καλα κ να μην πεσω παλι σε διατροφικες διαταραχες. 

τι διατροφικη διαταραχη εχεις εσυ;

----------


## Eli_ed

Katy μου καλησπέρα :)
Εγώ έχω αδηφαγική διαταραχή (binge eating disorder). Κάνω υπερφαγικά επεισόδια και έχω πρόβλημα στην διαχείριση της ποσότητας του φαγητού μου χωρίς όμως να χρησιμοποιώ καθαρτικές μεθόδους (εμετούς, υπερβολική γυμναστική, διουρητικά κτλ) με αποτέλεσμα να μια ζωή μία να βάζω και μία να χάνω κιλά με δίαιτες. Το παλεύω εδώ και ενάμισι χρόνο μαζί με διατροφολόγο να ξεπεράσω την διαταραχή μου και να μπορέσω να χάσω και τα κιλά πλέον οριστικά αλλά κυρίως να τα διατηρήσω. Προς το παρόν είμαι σε φάση συντήρησης και δουλεύω την διατροφή μου και παράλληλα προσπαθώ να ασκούμαι τακτικά. Είμαι σε καλό δρόμο πλέον και έχω αποκτήσει έναν σχετικό έλεγχο και μία τάξη στην διατροφή μου και νιώθω πλέον πιο δυνατή στο να παλέψω και το βάρος μου χωρίς άγχος και βιασύνες. 
Όσο για τα δικά σου καλό θα είναι να μην αφήνεις τα σχόλια τρίτων να σε στεναχωρούν, το θέμα είναι τι κάνεις από εδώ και πέρα. Το τι έχεις κάνει εσύ στον εαυτό σου το ξέρεις και δεν χρειάζεται να σε κάνουν και οι άλλοι να νιώθεις άσχημα για αυτό. Αρκετά έχεις κακοποιήσει τον εαυτό σου Katy μου τώρα είναι καιρός να τον φροντίσεις. Πάντως πραγματικά θα πρέπει να κάνεις περισσότερες εξετάσεις κάποια στιγμή και να συμβουλευτείς ένα γιατρό για θρεπτικά συστατικά που ενδεχομένως χρειάζεσαι για να ενισχύσεις την άμυνα του οργανισμού σου και να χτίσεις μυϊκή μάζα. Αν στην παρούσα φάση δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο, τουλάχιστον πάρε μια καλή πολυβιταμίνη, μόνο καλό θα σου κάνει. Επίσης σε θέμα διατροφής προσπάθησε να τρως συχνά και μικρά γεύματα για να διαχειριστείς καλύτερα το βάρος σου και να το διατηρήσεις σταθερό. Παράλληλα πρέπει να αποκτήσεις και κάποια φυσική δραστηριότητα. Αν θέλεις έλα να δεις την διατροφή που κάνουμε στην βουλιμία στα "τρίωρα και τριάδες γευμάτων". Ενδείκνυται για όλες τις διατροφικές διαταραχές και βοηθάει τον οργανισμό να επανακτήσει ισορροπίες. Έχει βοηθήσει πολλές από εμάς κατά κοινή ομολογία και δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερα ειδικές γνώσεις για να την κάνεις. 
Μην χάνεις το κουράγιο σου Katy μου το σημαντικό είναι ότι είσαι σε θέση πλέον να καταλάβεις ότι πρέπει να δράσεις για να βελτιώσεις την υγεία σου. Όσο για το στομάχι σου αν και δεν είμαι ειδική το θεωρώ και εγώ λίγο απίθανο να έχει σκιστεί, αν είχε συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο θα ήσουν στο νοσοκομείο σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση και δε θα τα λέγαμε εδώ. Πιθανόν να έχεις μία γαστρίτιδα, ίσως και παλινδρόμηση αν σε καίει και ο οισοφάγος σου ή κάτι ανάλογο. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να κάνεις μία γαστροσκόπηση και από εκεί και πέρα να πορευτείς με κάποια αγωγή που θα σου δώσει ο γιατρός. Μην φέρνεις την καταστροφή , σιγά σιγά κάνε ότι μπορείς. 
Οι γονείς σου δεν μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν ώστε να πας να κάνεις τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις;

----------


## Katy_ed

Καλημερα Ελη,

καποτε την περασα και εγω αυτην την διατροφικη διαταραχη.
ετρωγα δεν ηξερα τι κανω λαθος, διαιτα, απελπισια... δεν ηξερα πως να χασω τα κιλα μου.
και το εκανα με τον τροπο μου.
πολυ καλα εκανες και συμβουλευτικες διατροφολογο και χανεις αργα με υπομονη τα κιλα και σωστη διατροφη.
εγω πιστευω οτι με τον τροπο μου κινδυνευσε μεχρι και η ζωη μου.
σιγουρα γνωριζεις τον μυθο του σισυφου; ακριβως αυτο εκανα και εγω. :yes:

αληθεια θα πρεπε να κανω μετρηση βασικου μεταβολισμου;
αφου ετρωγα κατι χρονακια κατω απο τον βασικο μεταβολισμο μου, τον εχω ριξει αρκετα ....
βασικα εδω (στο εξωτερικο που βρισκομαι) δεν ξερω που να παω για εξετασεις...
δεν με καταλαβαίνουν... αυτοι βλεπουν οτι εχω τα κιλα μου κ οχι πως τα εχασα...

----------


## Eli_ed

Katy μου καλημέρα, 
προσωπικά αυτό που με βοήθησε για να δουλέψω την διατροφική μου διαταραχή ήταν να πάω σε διατροφολόγο ειδικό σε διατροφικές διαταραχές. Αυτός με καθοδήγησε και σε τι εξετάσεις έπρεπε να κάνω ορμονικές και αιματολογικές και κατόπιν μου πρότεινε συμπληρώματα διατροφής. Η διατροφή που μου έδωσε βασίζεται καθαρά σε σωστούς συνδυασμούς και συχνά μικρά γεύματα για να κρατάω την γλυκόζη στο αίμα μου σταθερή και να μην έχω υπογλυκαιμίες - λιγούρες αλλά να έχω και επαρκή παραγωγή σεροτονίνης στον εγκέφαλο για να είμαι χαρούμενη και να νιώθω πληρότητα και να είμαι γενικά καλά. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι εκεί που βρίσκεσαι και ειδικά αν είσαι στο εξωτερικό ότι δεν υπάρχουν διατροφολόγοι ειδικοί σε θέματα διατροφικών διαταραχών. Αν μπορέσεις να βρεις έναν τέτοιο διατροφολόγο θα σε βοηθήσει να καλύψεις τα διατροφικά κενά σου, θα σε εκπαιδεύσει για να μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι την διαταραχή σου και θα σε καθοδηγήσει για το τι εξετάσεις θα πρέπει να κάνεις. Αυτοί οι διατροφολόγοι κατανοούν τις επιπτώσεις από απότομη και ανορθόδοξη απώλεια πολλών κιλών και σίγουρα δεν θα αντιμετωπίσει το θέμα επιφανειακά, ή αν το κάνει δεν θα είναι σωστός επαγγελματίας. Καταρχήν θα πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις και να μην αγχώνεσαι μονίμως για το πως μπορεί να έχεις βλάψει τον εαυτό σου. Δυστυχώς πολλοί γιατροί που δεν γνωρίζουν περί διατροφής μπορεί να μην κατανοούν το πρόβλημα σου στην έκταση που πρέπει ή μπορεί και εσύ να μην τους το έχεις εξηγήσει σε βάθος. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω και επειδή δεν είμαι ειδική δεν θέλω να σε καθοδηγήσω και λάθος. Απλά σου εξηγώ με πιο τρόπο βοηθήθηκα εγώ και έχω δει να βοηθιούνται και άλλοι άνθρωποι με διατροφικές διαταραχές. Μία ολόκληρη επιστήμη χτίζεται πλέον πάνω στις διατροφικές διαταραχές αλλά είναι ακόμη νέα και πολύς κόσμος δεν την γνωρίζει. Σεμινάρια έχουν ξεκινήσει να γίνονται ήδη και στην Ελλάδα που θεωρώ ότι είναι πίσω σε τέτοια θέματα. Οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να βρεις έναν τέτοιο ειδικό σύμβουλο υγείας για να σου δώσει τα φώτα του. Κάνε μία έρευνα στο Internet να δεις και ψάξε και νοσοκομεία στην πόλη που ζεις αν έχουν κάποιο διατροφολογικό τμήμα που μπορείς να πας και να συμβουλευτείς. Μην πελαγώνεις, προσπάθησε να πιάσεις την άκρη του νήματος και να ξετυλίξεις το κουβάρι σιγά σιγά.

----------


## candice

eli se poion fiatrofolofo piges?

----------


## Mak

candice. η ελι δεν θα σου απαντησει γιατι δεν εχει προσβαση στο ιντερνετ, σου στελνω 2U2

----------

